# RIP Ruby you will be missed:(



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

My mom's dog Ruby was put down today after battling years of chronic skin infections, ear hematoma's, and an auto immune disorder. She was only 3.5 years old and the decision has nearly killed my mom....my daughter will home from camp soon to find out.

2 weeks ago she underwent surgery to sew the ears closed to prevent anymore hematoma's- they have had them drained for years but they never go away completely. The $5,000 surgery went well and Ruby was on the mend until this morning when my daughter found her bloody in her crate....it was everywhere. My mom had the neighbor take my daughter to camp while she drove Ruby in thinking she tore a stitch, but no somehow another hematoma had formed and the same surgery would need to be redone They've spent well over $15,000 in 3.5 years on this dog's skin and ears so instead my mom made the decision to put her down

I understand the decision financially it's just so sad right now. I didn't get to say goodbye and I was scheduled to fly down next month. I will miss you Ruby


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have dealt with hematomas. They are caused when the dog shakes their head due to ear infections. My vet generally had us clean the ears twice weekly with something to dry out the canal to prevent ear infections. While the second hematoma caused the ear not to stand again, it went away and did not need surgery. 

I have never heard of anyone sewing ears shut to prevent hematomas. Is this common? 

I am sorry for your loss, and your daughter coming home from camp.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm not sure how common it is and I don't know the name of the procedure or her type of hematoma's but they weren't from ear infection, and instead from an autoimmune disorder Ruby had. Her body was attacking itself causing lesions and infection that reoccurred constantly. The dog was raw fed, lived on steroids and antibiotics, and went to several specialists who could never get her back to normal. My mom just couldn't justify spending $10,000 in a 2 week period after all they've been through-the vet agreed Ruby has just been suffering for to long


----------



## LaceyBug (Apr 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your family's loss . My deepest condolences.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Such a young girl too.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Run free sweet girl! :rip:

So sorry for your and your families loss.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Sounds like a rough road. She is not in any more pain. I am really sorry.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

really sorry for the loss. That cant be easy with a dog so young.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

RIP Ruby, poor girl. She sounds like she went through a lot. I hope your mom finds some comfort in the fact that Ruby is no longer suffering. She does not sound like she was ever a healthy dog.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I just got off the phone with my daughter...I knew she would be devastated, but I've never in my life heard her sob the way she did. I couldn't calm her down, hug her, or hold her...I'm feeling helpless right now. I explained when a dog is sick all the time it is scary and painful for them. Ruby had become quite aggressive in the last year from hurting all the time, but Kaelyn my daughter just wanted to be there with her to say goodbye instead of ushered off to camp thinking the vet could make everything better. Ruby had the most bubbly personality and was more vocal than a shepherd. She was the most ornery puppy, destroyed everything, and was beyond hard to train; but she would look at you with her wagging tail and big goofy face- you couldn't help but melt and not be so mad,lol

She was special to my mom after losing our Doberman Zeus it took her a long time to want to own another dog so she got another Doberman Angel who was hit by a car while leashed and walking with my dad down their own street. My dad suffered a broken leg, but Angels back was broken and the internal bleeding was so bad he was put down immediately with no hope for recovery....this was 4.5 years ago. Their neighbor who had just had surgery and was on painkillers ran off the road and hit them on the sidewalk. So obviously this was all very hard. Ruby came a year later and now another tragic loss- my mom thinks she's cursed now


----------



## LaceyBug (Apr 30, 2011)

awww, she's not cursed at all. it hurts everytime a pet is lost. the one that got me the most was the lil story about Zeus. Seeing I had a Norwegian Forest Cat of that name that was hit by a car in January... I feel her pain and I offer my deepest sympathy to you and your family. I'm here to talk if you need it and so are all the other great people here. Please let us know if you need anything.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Was she a German Shepherd or a Doberman? 

Your mom certainly could not have caused those problems and Ruby was lucky that someone tried so hard to help her. 

Ear ablation is the name of the procedure.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh how sad, my sympathy to all of you. May she finally rest in peace and run free and happy at the bridge.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Ruby was a Dogo Argentino and a real live monster, but the sweetest dog ever


----------

